# sleeve valve engine



## Speedy (Aug 6, 2009)

sleeve valve engine

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp93qDyvBak[/ame]


----------



## d-m (Aug 6, 2009)

Intresting design could some one explain the advantage of the moving sleev ?
Thanks Dave


----------



## black85vette (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cool. I have never seen one of those before. Thanks!


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 7, 2009)

Very cool. This is a dual sleeve type like the Knight automotive engines. The comment in the video is wrong. Bristol engines used single sleeves. You can read a bit about sleeve valves on www.modelenginenews.org this month. Google turns up useful links also. Patent searches tun up piles of stuff, virtually all over 60 years old. When Bristol stopped producing sleeve valve engines they died.

http://www.enginehistory.org/bristol_aquila.htm

http://www.enginehistory.org/eagle_22.htm


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 7, 2009)

There has been a company in the UK that have been producing sleeve valve four stroke engines for a while now. They are a marvel of engineering, having had the chance to handle one of the SV types (no normal crankcase), owned by a friend of mine. Very reaonably priced as well for the model aircraft ones. You start them by locking onto the sleeve valve gear ring with an electric starter rather than turning the prop.

The US are reputed to use them in their UAV aircraft.

http://www.rcvengines.com/

Blogs


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 7, 2009)

The RCV hobby engines are produced in China, like everything else. They don't make a lot of power.


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 7, 2009)

Check out this site for all the info on sleeve valve

http://www.agelessengines.com/sleeve.htm

Tony


----------



## Speedy (Aug 7, 2009)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> Very cool. This is a dual sleeve type like the Knight automotive engines. The comment in the video is wrong. Bristol engines used single sleeves. You can read a bit about sleeve valves on www.modelenginenews.org this month. Google turns up useful links also. Patent searches tun up piles of stuff, virtually all over 60 years old. When Bristol stopped producing sleeve valve engines they died.
> 
> http://www.enginehistory.org/bristol_aquila.htm
> 
> http://www.enginehistory.org/eagle_22.htm



ahh yes the Knight is the one I wanted to put in the video comment! thanks


----------



## d-m (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW vary cool thanks for posting 
Dave


----------



## abby (Aug 8, 2009)

When Villiers Motorcycles was merged with Norton in the early 1970's :, a project to develop and build the Wulf was dropped in favour of the rotary ( Wankel) powered motorcycle. :-[
Bernard Hooper ,the leader of the design team for the Wulf's engine , a "top hat" piston 2 stroke twin , went on to form his own company
http://users.breathe.com/prhooper/ 
these powerful yet fuel thrifty engines are also used to power UAV's , and would make an ideal subject for a model engine project.


----------

